# Options for the D# dimished chord



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

This Jim Croce song chorus doesn't sound right with the recommended D# dimished chord.

Tried different finger placements and chord still doesn't sound right.

D D#dim C#7 F#m D

Ev'ry time I tried to tell you the words just came out wrong

D A E7 D A 

So I'll have to say I love you in a song.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


I'll ask a dumb question, have you tried the other inversions of that formation at the 4th., 7th., and 10th. frets. I think you might find one that works.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

No, but I will try more options.

I don't have speakers or I would try to find an old video recording of the man himself.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

From my handy dandy chord book - Eb dim (D# dim)


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

It's been years since I played that tune, but my instinct is to play an Ebm7: X6867X


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

bw66 said:


> It's been years since I played that tune, but my instinct is to play an Ebm7: X6867X


Thanks for posting that Robert, I also tried bw66,s Ebm7: x6867x and it was the sound I was looking for.

Fort what it's worth, that E7 in the last line of the chorus sounds better as an E.

First part:

Amaj7 A6 C#m7 Bm7 E7 
Well, I know it's kind of late I hope i didn't wake you,

Amaj7 A6 C#m7 Bm7 E7
But what I got to say can't wait I know you'd understand


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Try this voicing for the E7: 022130 

(Assuming you haven't already.)


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

bw66 said:


> Try this voicing for the E7: 022130
> 
> (Assuming you haven't already.)


That x6867x works best for me as I can transition to the Cm#7 by simply sliding down 2 frets keeping the same formation and going to it from a bar fifth fret D chord is one fret up.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I meant for the E7 in the last line of the chorus.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

bw66 said:


> I meant for the E7 in the last line of the chorus.


Sorry I misunderstood you, I been using a plain E chord for that E7 despite what the tab had written.


----------

